# Audi TT 8j with A3/S3 Black 8v airvents



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

So after consulting the gurus on this great forum I decided to make the mod for the airvents.
Got a set of 5 - A3 8V airvents from Ebay for around 140EUR shipped find progress and pictures below

Airvents:









and removed the old ones using 2 plastic tools :









Then I cut the outer ring from the new vents here:









and I got left with this:









then I started triming. I STRONGLY recommend using a grinder!

It seems that the new airvents are about 0.7cm larger. I have trimmed alot at this point but still having some issues mounting them. 









At this point since I am a bit paranoid with straigting things out I need to alight the mount and the airvent for it to not sit a bit off to the right:









I am having trouble mounting the airvents as well it seems it needs alot of force to get it to fit around 70% of the way. My thoughts are that I should either trim the dashboard on both sides to match the vent brackets or cut one bracket out? :roll:

will report progress and review any input from you guys tomorrow.

Best regards,
Mike


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Good luck and look forward to the progress!


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

I have the rs3 ones In my TTS, been in there for 2 years now they are still my favourite interior mod ,,, be prepared to spend a few hours ( 6 hour for me) grinding the vents down (Dremel) and to keep the bezel to close vent to need to cut the dashboard to make fit. And that's not all the 8v vents are shorter then stock TT vents so won't sit in the recess air seal hole in the dash ( the air won't blow as strong through the vent) so to solve this I bought some standard A3 8p vent (exactly same design just cheaper to buy) cut the ends off and attached them to the bottom of the 8v air vent now it will sit perfect in the seal (that's if you make the 8v vents the same length as the standard stock vents )


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Not the best photo


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

*Update*

So after a lot of grinding with my wifes grinder   :lol: [smiley=argue.gif] I figured out that in order to fit the vents correctly you need to do some modification to be done on the dashboard. You will need to grind the top and bottom side aw well as making a mirror hole on the other side and get both holes opened up a bit towards the bottom


















After that just squize in the new vents that will be now fixed on "Open" position. And the end result if freaking amazing.

New VS Old: 









End result:


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Glad you got them in , they look great 8)


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks Knight ! Total time after realising the pattern I needed to follow war 3hrs.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Audittnumb said:


> After that just squize in the new vents that will be now fixed on "Open" position.


Good work! Can you not turn the vents off then?

Also, can the originals be refitted, or are they too loose to fit now?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

MT-V6 said:


> Audittnumb said:
> 
> 
> > After that just squize in the new vents that will be now fixed on "Open" position.
> ...


Vent will only be able to open and close if you cut more of a recess into the vent hole to make it work


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

So to recap.

The original vents have been replaced by the newer type that cost a fair few Bob and now don't work?

But you can pretend to be in a Mk 3 as long as you don't look at the dash pod...

Oops, I might have started a fire here...

Next DIY - placing a sticker over existing dash pod to look like a Mk 3 pod! With cut out for speedo of course...  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

happychappy said:


> So to recap.
> 
> The original vents have been replaced by the newer type that cost a fair few Bob and now don't work?
> 
> ...


There A3 vents :wink:


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I see that, but they look very similar to the ones in a friends Mk3 TT

You up for the stickers for the dash idea? :lol:


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

So after all that these 8V or 8S vents don't function to open/halfway/close nor able to direct airflow?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

IPG3.6 said:


> So after all that these 8V or 8S vents don't function to open/halfway/close nor able to direct airflow?





> Vent will only be able to open and close if you cut more of a recess into the vent hole to make it work


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

They look nicer but must admit that the air vents are not something that I've taken much notice of when I get into the car!

Chris


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

While looking at other things I came across this video 




I assume this is a similar process for the TT? Not for the faint hearted anyway


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

happychappy said:


> So to recap.
> 
> The original vents have been replaced by the newer type that cost a fair few Bob and now don't work?
> 
> ...


As Einstein said "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." 
Attention whoring and trolling isnt a thing anymore. Its 2020 if you can accept gender fluid people you can accept my air vents without writing unnecessary comments :lol: :lol: :lol:

But I will answer this to the people that asked. The vents can dirrect the airflow as the previous ones could. If you push the vent is the middle knob it will close the blades for less air flow.To fully open just pull it out again thus resembling a similar effect to the open/close ring adjuster. In regards to the other subject that came up I could set them up to closed and open possition with the ring adjuster. but it will require more work to be done to the Dashboard that I am not willing to do, just in case I end up replacing the vents afterwards for whatever reason.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Oops, someone's touchy that their half baked go faster mod didn't work....  

I am so sorry....That you can't make light of life :lol: :lol: :lol:

Life is far too short for all this seriousness! 

By the way, regards gender fluid...are you trying to tell us something?   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

happychappy said:


> Oops, someone's touchy that their half baked go faster mod didn't work....
> 
> I am so sorry....That you can't make light of life :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


"Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."

― Mark Twain


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Oooh, touchy! :lol: :lol:

Must be the fluid gender changing process... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

happychappy said:


> Oooh, touchy! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Must be the fluid gender changing process... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Trolls gonna troll and sistas gonna cut the ball :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Why thank you young lady/man/whatever.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Audittnumb said:


> "Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."
> 
> ― Mark Twain


Brilliant


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

Knight-tts said:


> Audittnumb said:
> 
> 
> > "Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."
> ...


hahah fits like a glove to that guy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lc2iii (Apr 14, 2017)

Looks nice mate. Would luv to mod mine like this, but I'm definitely feeling like I'd mess it up somehow. Haha


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Never knew this was a thing. Personally I like the original vents better. I do like that one picture with the coloured insert--that's nice--but otherwise don't see a point myself. They seem more adjustable but then there's the comments that they might not actually work after modifying? The original TT ring looks better to me, the A3 ones look like, well A3 vents. Already got those...in my A3 lol. Mind you it's an 8P so the centre/adjustment part of the vents looks the same as the 8J vents, but I prefer the ring on the 8J vent. In fact I actually previously considered doing the opposite, a generation removed--putting 8J vents in an 8P.

To each their own of course...



MT-V6 said:


> While looking at other things I came across this video


As a side note I'm not sure what that guy is doing when he's removing the vent from the 8P lol. He's having such a hard time prying the vents out because...that's not how you do it. You're supposed to use a bent up metal clothes hangar and reach into the vent and hook the clip and release it that way. This^ guy is doing all kind of prying madness :lol:


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

UPDATE on functionality:

New vents work fine. Its already 26 oC here and it works flawlessly. So no air flow/speed was sacrificed for this mod.


----------



## RockinRS (Aug 17, 2020)

Congrats on this mod then!

Since I can't PM (yet), would you mind answering a query about your seats in this other thread:
"*TT Mk3 8s Seats direct fit into Mk2 8j?*" --> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9486215


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

RockinRS said:


> Congrats on this mod then!
> 
> Since I can't PM (yet), would you mind answering a query about your seats in this other thread:
> "*TT Mk3 8s Seats direct fit into Mk2 8j?*" --> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9486215


Replied! Just saw your request sorry for the delay!


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Knight-tts said:


> I have the rs3 ones In my TTS, been in there for 2 years now they are still my favourite interior mod ,,, be prepared to spend a few hours ( 6 hour for me) grinding the vents down (Dremel) and to keep the bezel to close vent to need to cut the dashboard to make fit. And that's not all the 8v vents are shorter then stock TT vents so won't sit in the recess air seal hole in the dash ( the air won't blow as strong through the vent) so to solve this I bought some standard A3 8p vent (exactly same design just cheaper to buy) cut the ends off and attached them to the bottom of the 8v air vent now it will sit perfect in the seal (that's if you make the 8v vents the same length as the standard stock vents )


I really like them they look good mate


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

chrisj82 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > I have the rs3 ones In my TTS, been in there for 2 years now they are still my favourite interior mod ,,, be prepared to spend a few hours ( 6 hour for me) grinding the vents down (Dremel) and to keep the bezel to close vent to need to cut the dashboard to make fit. And that's not all the 8v vents are shorter then stock TT vents so won't sit in the recess air seal hole in the dash ( the air won't blow as strong through the vent) so to solve this I bought some standard A3 8p vent (exactly same design just cheaper to buy) cut the ends off and attached them to the bottom of the 8v air vent now it will sit perfect in the seal (that's if you make the 8v vents the same length as the standard stock vents )
> ...


 Thankyou Chris , they are still one of my favourite mods to date


----------



## Aandriotis (1 mo ago)

Audittnumb said:


> So after consulting the gurus on this great forum I decided to make the mod for the airvents.
> Got a set of 5 - A3 8V airvents from Ebay for around 140EUR shipped find progress and pictures below
> 
> Airvents:
> ...


3 years later...
Nice mod!
do you happen to have the part number for the air vent ?

Euxaristo!


----------

